# REC: Fried Cheesecake



## texasgirl (May 11, 2005)

Cheesecake
Spring roll wrappers
egg
water
Oil for frying
Cut the cheesecake into uniform pieces approximately 1 x 3 inches in size. (Large cheesecakes will produce about 30 slices for deep frying.) 

Lightly moisten each spring roll wrapper with egg wash (egg mixed with milk). Blot off excess egg wash with some paper towel. Place each piece of cheesecake in the center of wrapper. Fold the top of wrapper down over cheesecake, and both sides toward the middle. Roll each piece of cheesecake toward you until it is completely rolled up. Gently squeeze "egg roll" to make sure dough is sealed completely. 

In a deep frying pan, heat at least 3 inches of oil to 365 degrees. Dip corner of 1 roll in the heated oil. If oil sizzles, it is ready. If not, heat oil longer. When oil is ready, gently release the rolls into the oil and allow to brown lightly, approximately 10 seconds. Using tongs, remove golden-brown rolls from oil. Place each roll in bowl of cinnamon sugar and coat well. Place deep-fried slices of cheesecake on paper towels to cool slightly before serving. These will be very hot. Allow to cool at least 5 minutes before serving. They can be enjoyed warm or cold. *Note: Cinnamon sugar can be made by mixing 2 cups sugar with 4 teaspoons ground cinnamon. 


*Fried Cheesecake with Praline Sauce*



 
Filling:
1 slice frozen cheesecake
1 cup buttermilk
1 cup cornflake crumbs
peanut oil for frying
Defrost cheesecake slightly.
Dip into buttermilk; lift to drain excess liquid.
Roll into cornflake crumbs, pressing slightly to coat cheesecake completely.
Refreeze for at least 2 hours.
Heat peanut oil to 325 degrees. Immerse cheesecke completely. Deep fry for approximately 1 minute. 
Praline Sauce:
1 cup chopped pecans
1 1/2 oz. amaretto
2 1/2 oz. light brown sugar
5 oz. heavy cream
Heat pecans in skillet. Add amaretto and reduce. Add brown sugar and cream. Cook on medium heat and reduce to half. Pour over cheesecake.


_​__​_



_
_​_
_


----------



## Raine (May 11, 2005)

A local restarurant sells fried cheesecake, man is it good!  Think they wrap theirs in a tortilla.


----------



## texasgirl (May 11, 2005)

I have never had it, but, I love cheesecake and anything fried


			
				Rainee said:
			
		

> A local restarurant sells fried cheesecake, man is it good! Think they wrap theirs in a tortilla.


----------



## Alix (May 11, 2005)

I fixed it texasgirl, and deleted your other post. Hope thats ok.


----------



## crewsk (May 11, 2005)

Texasgirl, you are killing me with all these fried goodies!!  Looks like I need to make a run to the store to get oil for the deep fryer!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## texasgirl (May 11, 2005)

Thanks so much Alix!!!
Crewsk, I know, I'm killing myself! hehe


----------

